# Elijahfan - A diary for day to day posting.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've made this thread for Elijahfan to post her trials and tribulations in training her baby tiel. We can all add our bits of advice in this thread as and when she needs them. I think this will be better than having so many threads with so much advice everywhere. I'm finding it difficult to see what thread I posted whatever in!! Hope this helps you Elijafan.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  after last night considering selling now named jo jo, i was so upset i thought that a bite is better than losing her alltogether, hopefully i will be able to work with her and eveyrone on here, 

this morning was suprising to say the least, she didnt bite just steped up and played with my bracelts, i will see if i can get the on film for yas all, 

maybe it was me who needed to change not her,


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

elijahfan said:


> maybe it was me who needed to change not her,





Yeah........sorry to be blunt, but.........YEEEEEHAAA! The penny's dropped!! Jo Jo, (I like that name) is only being a baby bird, you are the one that has to train her to be a "better" baby bird, one that loves to be with you. The way to do that is by being with her, talking quietly, being confident and accepting that sometimes, she's going to have a cranky day and be a little brat and sometimes, she will bite, but she doesn't really mean it. It doesn't mean that she doesn't love you any more, it just means that she's cranky and that is her only defence. So, time and patience, perseverance and love, confidence and relaxed all add up to a good and long lasting bond.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

toke a while but it droped  i will do some pics with her laster if my camra decideds to work for me lol 

all i need to do now is work out how get her off me lol, she loves my braclets,


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

ok we have got over the biting will step up 9 times out of 10, this i shall from relaxing 

but i cant get her off my shoulder, i use millet to bribe her down but if i put my hand up to get her she moves, she eat my glasses i have said no and put my hand up to get her down but its proving tricky, has anyone got tips on how to stop this ? 

her breeder ust to let her do it so looks like a cycle i need to break


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The only way to break it is to not let her up there on your shoulder when she goes to get up there or climbs up there block the area so she can't reach it.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you, i tried blocking it with millet ? i am a bit worried about using my hand, but i don't get her down, and praise her and reward her with millet when she does come down, 

yes i always have some millet in my hand while she is out, right or wrong it helps


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't block it with the millet its just encouraging her to go near that area if you sitting say with her on your chest and she goes to walk up to your shoulder put your arm up in the air so she can't go that way.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah never looked at i that way, hand it is then just hope she doesnt bite, but then i use my ahnd by getting her to step up away in the end she will fly, i dont liek getting in the way but i try and get her down


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

this morning well what can i say, my b/f stayed over last night so i don't get her out, as he was a new face i wanted her to get st to him first, so this morning she was begging to get out and i mean begging, so i got her out left her on her perch and was chatting ot david, said she can be a bit stubborn and not come when you call her, so i put my arm up and said "jo jo come to mummy" net thing i know i have a cockatiel flying at me,landed on my arm  net stop my shoulder i tried to stop her but she made it up there 

so i asked said to get her down, he put his hand out take a few seconds or so but she got up on him, then went to his shoulder lol then his head well, i got her down straight away, but i was surprised she actually came when she was called


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, now that's progress!!! It's really good that she landed on your b/f as well. We have had Daisy for just over two months now and she's very much a mummy's girl, she will land on Darryl, but literally for a couple of seconds and then she's off again.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

wow really ? looks like relaxing and backing off a bit has helped


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It certainly seems like it. lol. Tiels are very quick learners...but....they really don't like to be rushed, so if you are going at it full pelt, trying to get her to step up and then she won't, so you say well, do this instead, or maybe do that for a minute, what about millet, no, well, how about this toy then.....the poor little thing gets confused and doesn't want to do anything but bite and get you away from her. Take things slowly, relax and let them do things at their own pace and it all becomes much more civilised and far more enjoyable. It could take months for her to be fully bonded with you, but she is certainly heading that way.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i am happy to wait, i think the fact she flew to me today was amazing  and i didn't have millet or anything on me it was just boring old me, she left her millet lol, 

i think the shoulder thing will take time but i have ways of keeping her away from my shoulder distraction works with her,

she now wolf whistles, not on command or when i do just when she feels like it  i think she is gonna be a bit more of a free spirit then totally trained but i think i like her that was


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

If she is wolf whistling..........I would say that she is a he!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i think he might be, i have emailed the breeder to check as i might have just ashumed she was a she 

i dont know how they dna test them or if its painfull but as im not a breeder and dont need to know 100% it would be a bit of a waste, of time and money i am happy with her and she makes the ocasional noise lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If she is wolf whistling....she is a he. But on the odd occasion a female can and will whistle. But if it hasn't took Jo Jo long to get this wolf whistle right then it is more of a chance that she is a he! 
And also Jo Jo as a name can be for male or female! 

It looks like you are going the right way with the training!  Good Luck!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  the breeder said that she has the smae marking as her mum so ashumed she was a she


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, you will know soon enough. If Jo Jo starts banging his beak on anything and everything, whistling and strutting around........it's a he!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah  i will keep an eye on her, today she was fighting with her toy i am just glad it wasnt my hand lol


----------

